# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Best Meat you've Ever Tasted

## Omid

I really like lamb. and chicken.

What about you?

Outdoor food would probably be deer.

----------


## Pict

Of wild game it would have to be the *Paca*.  Mac

----------


## Jericho117

Pheasent, Venison, and Buffalo meat makes good hamburgers. Tried that all at cabelas. The best outdoor food I kill is probably Ruffed grouse or Turtle

----------


## Omid

buffalo burgers are good!

----------


## Beo

Venison and then rattlesnake.

----------


## hunter82

venison, when it is cooked properly

----------


## Beo

Omid thought you'd like horse meat :Big Grin:

----------


## Omid

> Omid thought you'd like horse meat


i've never tried it...

----------


## Beo

Never mind I screwd up.

----------


## Ameriborn

Deer Tenderloin. Then would be either yellow Perch or maybe a home killed Turkey.

----------


## Sourdough

> I really like lamb. and chicken.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Outdoor food would probably be deer.



So you keep chickens and lambs in the house.......????? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crashdive123

Beef - can't remember which cut, but it came from Ruth's Chris Steakhouse.

----------


## trax

Caribou 5678

----------


## grundle

> Caribou 5678


Same Here asdfasfas

----------


## dragonjimm

beef, was a he-man portion of prime rib sauteed in something spicy with mushrooms and homemade black bread. got it from a steak house in texas around ft hood ,the waitress even brought this nice little flower arrangement and set on the table she called it a sal ad. 
worse piece i ever tried to eat was moose some one did on the grill. i dont think moose is supposed to taste like tire tread dipped in antifreeze. yech.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

My 32 hour smoked beef brisket cut from my best steer. Un-frick-en-believ-able!!!!

End of July wont come soon enough!

----------


## DOGMAN

I really like Bighorn Sheep- to me its the best wild game.
A nice rare Elk steak is darn fine as well.
But, a Kobe beef filet is like a sore peter- tough to beat.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> I really like Bighorn Sheep- to me its the best wild game.
> A nice rare Elk steak is darn fine as well.
> But, a Kobe beef filet is like a sore peter- tough to beat.



LOL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rick

Actually, I'm vegetarian. Well, I do eat some fish.....and chicken.....oh, and pork.....and beef.....squirrel....rabbit....actually, I'm not that strict of a vegetarian.

----------


## Sourdough

Your more of a Twinkie'tarian......

----------


## RBB

After not eating for a week, I once killed a muskrat by throwing a stick and hitting it on the head.  I can state, unequivocally, that muskrat is the best tasting meat on earth - if you've had nothing to eat for a week.

----------


## Leon

Italian Wild Boar - it is delicious. It also makes a fantastic cured meat, i love boar - i would rate it above venison.

----------


## klkak

I really like grilled Dall sheep. But the best in my opinion is a grilled Angus ribeye.

----------


## Tony uk

BBQd Angus steak, Food of the gods !

----------


## Beo

Tony I thought you'd say Haggis for sure.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I think more people would like Haggis, if they didn't know what it was made from.

----------


## Rick

Even pumpkins hate haggis! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Gray Wolf

You might like this:
*Baked Onions with Vegetarian Haggis*
6 medium unpeeled onions, trimmed
50g sunflower margarine
50g organic rolled oats
50g pinhead oatmeal
50g chopped mixed nuts
1 onion, finely chopped
100g mushrooms, finely chopped
1 carrot, finely chopped
200g can red kidney beans, drained and chopped
50g vegetable suet
1 teaspoon yeast extract
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 tbs. chopped mixed fresh herbs
pinch of grated nutmeg or allspice
juice of 1 lime
1 tbs. whiskey
seasoning
chopped fresh chives and parsley, to garnish

Cut a slither from the bottom of each of the onions, so that they stand upright. Cut a cross in the top about three quarters of the way down. Place in a large pan, cover with cold water and bring to the boil. Simmer for 15 minutes, drain and refresh under cold water.

 Preheat the oven to 375F. To make the haggis, melt the margarine in a pan and add the oats, oatmeal and nuts. Cook over a gentle heat, stirring, for about 3 minutes until toasted and golden. Transfer to a bowl.

 Melt remaining margarine, add the onion, mushrooms and carrot and cook gently for 5 minutes until softened. Stir into the toasted oat mixture with the remaining haggis ingredients. Season.

 Snip out the center of the onions with kitchen scissors, leaving the skin and 3-4 outer layers intact. Stuff with haggis and bake for 40 minutes.

 Serves 6.

----------


## Rick

Okay. I can do that. Easy Peasy.

----------


## zaebra

moose is awesome, and nothing tops emu meat.  buffalo is pretty good, too.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Remember *ONLY* 1 tbs. whiskey Rick  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

STEAK, rare, medium or well done. Prime rib NO veggies.

----------


## Beo

Actually the best meat I've ever was free  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

A barbecued 2" thick New York Strip, rare, very very rare.

----------


## DOGMAN

Speaking of WOLF
Have any of you ever eaten Wolf or Dog?
I know the Lewis and Clark expedition preferred it to Salmon
It is common to eat it in some other countries.
I can't imagine it tastes like chicken

----------


## Tony uk

> Tony I thought you'd say Haggis for sure.


Haggis is great, I love the stuff, But the best single thing i have ever tasted is a BBQd steak, From an irish restaurant Mmmmmmmmmm

The guiness that i had with it made it all the beter  :Big Grin: 

Irish Stew is another Food of the Gods  :Smile:

----------


## Beo

I ate dog when in Korea, it is a delicacie over there, and not to bad.
Yes Tony I agree Irish Stew is delious, my favorite food actually.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Tony I agree Irish Stew is delicious, my favorite food actually.


Whats in it?

----------


## Tony uk

"
*Irish Stew History*

Irish stew is a filling, flavorful peasant dish made with the cheapest, most readily-available ingredients. The Irish raised primarily sheep and root crops for subsistence. The sheep provided wool for warm clothing, milk for drinking and making cheese, and eventually food. Potatoes were the main food crop, prior to the potato famine. 

Irish stew, _"ballymaloe"_ or _"stobhach gaelach"_ as it is called in Gaelic, is traditionally made of *lamb* or *mutton* (less tender sheep over two years of age), *potatoes*, onions, and parsley. Often, lamb or mutton neckbones, shanks, and other trimmings were the only basis for the stock. Yet, these would-be discards still held enough flavor after a long simmering process to do justice to a hearty bowl of stew. 

The root vegetables added further flavor and thickening power, as well as filling sustenance. Some cooks added turnips or *parsnips*, carrots, and *barley* when available. "


Its basicaly Stew, made with the ingredients mentioned above, There are lots of variations from place to place but some ingredients are kept similer, More often however i see them add Giness to it, Giveing it a richer taste Mmmmmmmm

----------


## Rick

I always make it with stew beef, potatoes, carrots and onions. A side of cornbread and a tall, cold glass of milk or iced tea. It's hard to find a better meal than that on a cold day!!

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Its basicaly Stew, made with the ingredients mentioned.


So it's beef stew only made with lamb. 

Here in the states lamb is to expensive to waste in a stew. And the New Zealand lamb that's imported is less expensive, but has very little taste. I love lamb.

----------


## Tony uk

> So it's beef stew only made with lamb. 
> 
> Here in the states lamb is to expensive to waste in a stew. And the New Zealand lamb that's imported is less expensive, but has very little taste. I love lamb.


Sort of, But way more tastey  :Smile:

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I ate dog when in Korea, it is a delicacie over there, and not to bad.
> Yes Tony I agree Irish Stew is delious, my favorite food actually.


Kegogi is good. Greasy but good.

----------


## crashdive123

> Kegogi is good. Greasy but good.


Didn't find it too greasy.  Not one of my favorites, but with enough soju anything tastes good.

----------


## NS0201

Deer suasage or steak? or maybe duck...

----------


## Rick

Duck? man that's nothing but wings, grease and a tiny bit of meat. Mostly grease. Yuck!

----------


## NS0201

Yea but it's a whole lot of tender for a little bit of meat. It makes a good snack wrap in jalapeno's. Hmmmmmm yum!!!!

----------


## FVR

Man, a good piece of smoked wild hog, you can't beat that.  Smoked just right, hmmmmmmm...................

You can keep them thar domestic piggy's.  I smoke'm just like the wild hogs, no comparisson.

----------


## wildWoman

ahem...I'm afraid the best meat IMO would be of the critter in your avatar, Omid...I really love mountain goat meat. With any luck, we'll get some late this summer.

----------


## Sourdough

> ahem...I'm afraid the best meat IMO would be of the critter in your avatar, Omid...I really love mountain goat meat. With any luck, we'll get some late this summer.



Ditto: Mountain Goat is way out in front the finest meat. The trick is don't smear oil from the glands, or lanolin from the hair, on the meat. As soon as someone starts complaining about Mountain Goat meat, I know he did not handle it properly in the field.

----------


## Jeffersonpaine

The best meat i have ever had Is Kansas city bbq ribs, OF COURSE. Oh god, now i have to go get some ribs, mmmmmmmm.....

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Mountain Goat is way out in front the finest meat.


What cut do you enjoy the most? (besides for the first one...)

----------


## Sourdough

Grey Wolf, The back strap and tenderloin, followed by any part of the hind quarter, slow roasted with lots of garlic.

----------


## trax

Mountain goat is one I've never had the opportunity to try, would love too. Rick, roast a duck on a campfire, man, you're living. Something else about ducks too, getting away from the meat department for a moment, yummy eggs.

----------


## Rick

That might be true on the eggs and that duck on the campfire sounds good. The grease would drop out. I like the taste but in the oven they are just so greasy.

----------


## dragonjimm

place it on a bed of quartered potatoes then bake its how we bake a possum.....sweet potatoes are best

@fvr... nothing finer the a smoked wild ham and bacon....has a different flavor and is less fatty

----------


## dragonjimm

i make a baked stew.  the recipe calls for lamp and turnips but is just as good with beef and taters

----------


## nell67

> i make a baked stew. the recipe calls for lamp and turnips but is just as good with beef and taters


Lamp?? hmmm not sure I could stomach that one :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Trying to cut back on incandescent and compact fluorescent myself.

----------


## nell67

Gotta be a little harsh on the digestion,but I guess if you have to,you have to???

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> Beef - can't remember which cut, but it came from Ruth's Chris Steakhouse.


You mean that restaurant is a chain restaurant???? Of all the !!! Where's my bacon???

----------


## crashdive123

I don't eat at them too often - they're a bit spendy, but man are they good.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I have never had wild sheep meat but it is prized in the west. I like all venison(elk, whitetail, mule deer, pronghorn) but like caribou the best. Made a leg of caribou on a rotissuerrie over mesquite charcoal a few years back stuffed with garlic, onions apples and herbs and basted with brandy and butter. Fire was started hot but allowed to cool to about 250 and the leg cooked for 6 hours. It was melt in your mouth fork tender and scrumptuous. I also like Bear and wild boar as long as the boars have a varied diet.
As far as domestic meat dry aged (28 days) prime beef is hard to beat.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> I don't eat at them too often - they're a bit spendy, but man are they good.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


There is one across the river here. I thought they were a local joint. Ok, I'll have to check that out.

Weird name for a restaurant.

----------


## Sourdough

> I have never had wild sheep meat but it is prized in the west.


I've never had Big Horn, but Dall Sheep would be my number two to Mountain Goat. More meat on a Dall than most Goats. Years ago we could harvest Two Dall Sheep, Two Goats, Two Moose, Five Caribou, No limit on Black Bear, No closed season.

If you harvested game in February through May, the meat was called Blue meat, as it had little or no fat. The dogs would eat it and if you were hungry, you would eat it, or you would eat the dog.

----------


## sobeit

Elk, deer, squirrel rabbits, coon, goat, or a bone in rib eye cocked red in the center or med. I dont think I would eat possum or armadillo. Possum because there nasty and armadillo because they are the Texas state mammal.

----------


## flandersander

bacon need I say more?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Best steak at Drunken Jack's in Myrtle Beach. All around favorite breakfast. Thick sliced bacon, 2 eggs over easy, biscuits, gravy, jelly, potatoes, black coffee, 3 pecan pancakes , grits. Love that 1/4" bacon.

----------


## KingFisher907

I love Mtn Goat, and hopeak is right, proper meat care is key..myself, nothing Ive eaten has come close to DALL SHEEP...theyre just deeee-licious!

----------


## Omid

> "
> *Irish Stew History*
> 
> Irish stew is a filling, flavorful peasant dish made with the cheapest, most readily-available ingredients. The Irish raised primarily sheep and root crops for subsistence. The sheep provided wool for warm clothing, milk for drinking and making cheese, and eventually food. Potatoes were the main food crop, prior to the potato famine. 
> 
> Irish stew, _"ballymaloe"_ or _"stobhach gaelach"_ as it is called in Gaelic, is traditionally made of *lamb* or *mutton* (less tender sheep over two years of age), *potatoes*, onions, and parsley. Often, lamb or mutton neckbones, shanks, and other trimmings were the only basis for the stock. Yet, these would-be discards still held enough flavor after a long simmering process to do justice to a hearty bowl of stew. 
> 
> The root vegetables added further flavor and thickening power, as well as filling sustenance. Some cooks added turnips or *parsnips*, carrots, and *barley* when available. "
> 
> ...


As  long as it has lamb I want to eat it!

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Elk or King Salmon

----------


## TrappinGal

elk is really good.

----------


## RobertRogers

Wild raccoon, taken in the fall just before "hybernation",  baked with potato, onion, carrots, and basted with the scent glands of a muskrat.

----------


## Rick

Who on earth was the first guy that looked at a roasting raccoon and said, "Hey, wait a minute. I'll bet that would be great basted with a muskrat's scent glands." 

There had to be beer involved in that brainstorm. 

That's just nasty. Bleck!

----------


## Beo

Yeah, I agree Rick. RR that's pretty frig'n gross.
Best meat I ever ate... hmmm can't remember her name... lol jk.

----------


## TrappinGal

im a hillbilly and have eaten alot of fried young coon as well as groundhog. not a thing wrong with either, theyre good.

----------


## Durtyoleman

*Roast wild hog basted with a mix of pineapple juice, orange juice, and black pekoe tea. Served with a large helping of cornbread stuffing and yams.

D.O.M."*

----------


## crashdive123

> *Roast wild hog basted with a mix of pineapple juice, orange juice, and black pekoe tea. Served with a large helping of cornbread stuffing and yams.
> 
> D.O.M."*


What time is dinner?

----------


## mcgyver

Now this is an interesting thread. 
I was invited to a "wildlife buffet" for dinner one night. Terribly expensive, but they had a very wide variety of meats. All farm raised for the meat. Everything from Bear to Lion to Zebra (I passed on the Zebra). We later called it the Noah's Ark Buffet. I can't say I would ever go back again, but I did learn my favorite animal meat is Kangaroo. 
Great tasting stuff! :Drool:

----------


## Durtyoleman

> What time is dinner?


Ain't been able to go huntin this year as yet but you bring the hog and I'll get the 55 gallon drum fired up. Oranges are on the tree and got the rest in house...

D.O.M.

----------


## aflineman

I would have to say a nice Elk steak is some of the best eats that I have had.
Next to that, a nicely seasoned prime rib.

----------


## klkak

> Now this is an interesting thread. 
> I was invited to a "wildlife buffet" for dinner one night. Terribly expensive, but they had a very wide variety of meats. All farm raised for the meat. Everything from Bear to Lion to Zebra (I passed on the Zebra). We later called it the Noah's Ark Buffet. I can't say I would ever go back again, but I did learn my favorite animal meat is Kangaroo. 
> Great tasting stuff!


My Church sponsors a wild game share-a-dish dinner every year.  I've eaten meats from all over the world.
*I still think that an expertly grilled Angus Ribeye is the best.*

----------


## Winnie

For me it was Buffalo steak. Simply shown a VERY hot gridle pan and served with salad. MmmmMmmmMmmm.

----------


## Camp10

I like so many of them...Grouse didnt get a mention yet here and it is very good.  I really like moose steak also.  I'm hungry now!

----------


## rwc1969

Mmm, I like venison. Fresh backstrap sauteed in butter w' a lil onion. Pretty basic, but I could live on it.

----------


## Batch

I like my venison as well. 

But, what about Wagyu beef.

I find that most things I try cooking myself suck at first. Then someone makes it for me and I learn I was not processing, marinading or cooking it right.

I was talking to my friend at camp and we got to talking about things we don't eat that others do. Gar came up and he went on about how the meat was so white. He said he throws the gar in the coals and lets it heat up. Then he takes "the back strap" out and breads and fries it. Says it is one of the best fresh water fish.

Of the things I have killed myself I would say venison. I have a whole freezer of wild hog. I wouldn't even say it is a contest. But, maybe I just don't know how to cook hog right.

----------


## rwc1969

I've never had gar, but pike from a clean lake can't be beat. Not too many I know like pike.

----------


## red lake

Walleye or Buffalo

----------


## chiggersngrits

memphis dry rub ribs or fresh fried mullet with grits and brown gravy.

----------


## madmantrapper

Moose is great

----------

